# Seiten nur im Hauptframe anzeigen



## gamespoint (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal ein Riesen Lob an das Forum hier. Man findet selten so ein freundliches Forum.
Sehr übersichtlich alles. Habt ihr wirklich supi gemacht.

Nun mein Problem.

Versuche das erste mal meine Website mit Frames zu erstellen.
Habe 3 Frames - 1 für die Navigation, und das andre oben für die normalen Sachen wie Kontakt etc.
Wie krieg ich das hin, dass ich wenn ich auf einen Button klicke, dass es die neue Seite nur im unteren Kauptframe anzeigt?
Benutze Adobe GoLive CS, Dreamweaver MX und Flash MX
Habe schon alle Varianten probiert, entweder wird das Fenster im selben Frame angezeigt wie die Buttons, oder es erscheint eine neue Seite.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## T3ch (22. Juni 2005)

Hi;

das geht mit dem target Attribut->


```
<a href="ziel.htm" target="framename">Link</a>
```

Greetz


----------



## Alexander Feil (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

und vielleicht solltest du dich genau über gewisse Schwächen von Frames erkundigen und Alternativen in Betracht ziehen.

Gruß
Aleks

P.S.:
Beispielsweise fält mir spontan dieser Link ein:
http://www.subotnik.net/html/frames.html


----------



## gamespoint (24. Juni 2005)

Und was gäbe es für Alternativen?
Danke


----------



## Gumbo (24. Juni 2005)

Die Alternative wären serverseitige Skripte, die die entsprechenden Inhalte generieren.

Soetwas ist beispielsweise mit PHP und dessen include()-Anweisung.


----------



## Alexander Feil (25. Juni 2005)

Hi,

meistens tut's auf PHP-Seite auch das weitaus sichere readfile(). Über die unterschiede gibt's im Internet zu Hauf Infos.

Gruß
Aleks


----------

